# Fuel Prices in Gibraltar



## jamtart98

Can anyone update on the price of a litre of Diesel in Gibraltar?

I live in Mijas and am thinking of going to Gibraltar to fill up for a forthcoming journey to Almeria and return. There are a few items of shopping I would like to purchase in Gibraltar although they are not necessary.

I,m wondering if it will be worth my while driving to Gibraltar to fill up as from what I gather prices are generally cheaper there.

Or would I not be making a saving?

Any useful advice very much appreciated.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina

Yes it is a bit cheaper, especially when the euro is strong. Last week it was about a pound a litre (€1.28) in Gib and €1.40 in Spain. 

Given that you are likely to be sitting in a queue for an hour to cross the border, plus the fuel and tolls to get from Mijas to Gib, unless you have a very big tank it's not really worth it.

If you go shopping remember that duty-free restrictions apply - 200 cigarettes, 1 litre of spirits per person.


----------



## jamtart98

Alcalaina said:


> Yes it is a bit cheaper, especially when the euro is strong. Last week it was about a pound a litre (€1.28) in Gib and €1.40 in Spain.
> 
> Given that you are likely to be sitting in a queue for an hour to cross the border, plus the fuel and tolls to get from Mijas to Gib, unless you have a very big tank it's not really worth it.
> 
> If you go shopping remember that duty-free restrictions apply - 200 cigarettes, 1 litre of spirits per person.


Thanks for that.

If I go it,s my intention to be in and out again by 11am so would hope to miss the worst of the queues.


----------



## jojo

Last time I heard (a couple of months ago from a friend who went there), the petrol in Gib was £1.00 a litre! cos of course they use English money there

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

jamtart98 said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> If I go it,s my intention to be in and out again by 11am so would hope to miss the worst of the queues.


The prices I quoted were for 95 petrol btw, not diesel.

Hmm, not sure it will make much difference on a weekday! If you go early on a Sunday you should be OK; Morrisons supermarket is open but not much else. 

There are others here who go to Gib more often than I do, they may have better advice.


----------



## jamtart98

Alcalaina said:


> The prices I quoted were for 95 petrol btw, not diesel.
> 
> Hmm, not sure it will make much difference on a weekday! If you go early on a Sunday you should be OK; Morrisons supermarket is open but not much else.
> 
> There are others here who go to Gib more often than I do, they may have better advice.


Thanks for that Jo Jo.

I am thinking of a Sunday and to shop at Morrisons for gluten free foods but maybe it being Sunday their stock will be low.
I might phone them beforehand.


----------



## jimenato

jamtart98 said:


> Thanks for that Jo Jo.
> 
> I am thinking of a Sunday and to shop at Morrisons for gluten free foods but maybe it being Sunday their stock will be low.
> I might phone them beforehand.


Sunday's OK, it's when we usually go. Forget Monday - the shelves are bare.


----------



## jamtart98

jimenato said:


> Sunday's OK, it's when we usually go. Forget Monday - the shelves are bare.


That,s great and really helpful. Thanks Very Much.


----------



## mrypg9

Tuesday seems to be the best day, though. Sundays Morrisons is full of Orthodox Jews doing their week's shopping as well as many Brits from Spain and as has been said shelves tend to be bare on Mondays.

As for waiting times: if I remember rightly there are two flights, BA and EasyJet, which land/take off around the same time, early afternoon so the road/runway is closed and there is a huge knock-on effect on the queue.
Then you get the unscheduled take-off/landing of a military plane.

We try to go as infrequently as possible and cram the freezer full of OH's veggie Quorn stuff. 
Overall, the journey and the waiting times often cancel out any benefit from cheaper fuel but we can only find Quorn products in Gib. 

And of course gin at £3.99 a litre.


----------



## jamtart98

mrypg9 said:


> Tuesday seems to be the best day, though. Sundays Morrisons is full of Orthodox Jews doing their week's shopping as well as many Brits from Spain and as has been said shelves tend to be bare on Mondays.
> 
> As for waiting times: if I remember rightly there are two flights, BA and EasyJet, which land/take off around the same time, early afternoon so the road/runway is closed and there is a huge knock-on effect on the queue.
> Then you get the unscheduled take-off/landing of a military plane.
> 
> We try to go as infrequently as possible and cram the freezer full of OH's veggie Quorn stuff.
> Overall, the journey and the waiting times often cancel out any benefit from cheaper fuel but we can only find Quorn products in Gib.
> 
> And of course gin at £3.99 a litre.


Many Thanks for that and you have given me more food for thought (excuse the pun!). Shopping for gluten free foods at Morrisons is one of the things we intend to do so that is a good pointer to avoiding Sundays. Do you eat in Gibraltar when you go there? The times I have been I,ve always found the restaurants pubs to be expensive for meals.
Thanks again.


----------



## mrypg9

jamtart98 said:


> Many Thanks for that and you have given me more food for thought (excuse the pun!). Shopping for gluten free foods at Morrisons is one of the things we intend to do so that is a good pointer to avoiding Sundays. Do you eat in Gibraltar when you go there? The times I have been I,ve always found the restaurants pubs to be expensive for meals.
> Thanks again.


I hate Gibraltar and go in and out as quickly as possible!

But yes, I have eaten there...once. Fish and chips. I was really looking forward to it but it was awful.


----------



## jamtart98

mrypg9 said:


> I hate Gibraltar and go in and out as quickly as possible!
> 
> But yes, I have eaten there...once. Fish and chips. I was really looking forward to it but it was awful.


Ok. Point taken. We,ll take a sandwich! LOL


----------



## lovethesun

mrypg9 said:


> Tuesday seems to be the best day, though. Sundays Morrisons is full of Orthodox Jews doing their week's shopping as well as many Brits from Spain and as has been said shelves tend to be bare on Mondays.
> 
> As for waiting times: if I remember rightly there are two flights, BA and EasyJet, which land/take off around the same time, early afternoon so the road/runway is closed and there is a huge knock-on effect on the queue.
> Then you get the unscheduled take-off/landing of a military plane.
> 
> We try to go as infrequently as possible and cram the freezer full of OH's veggie Quorn stuff.
> Overall, the journey and the waiting times often cancel out any benefit from cheaper fuel but we can only find Quorn products in Gib.
> 
> And of course gin at £3.99 a litre.


They sell Quorn products in Iceland


----------

